# Sports!!!



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

What could be more manly? I want to start this all-encompassing thread about sports. Anything sports- NBA draft, cross country skiing, baseball, Oregon Duck football..... ANYTHING. And if I have to, I will bump it every so often. 

So I'll start....

I'm coming out of the closet.... yes, I am BP and I am a cross country ski fan. Big time. I follow the US team in world cup and so forth. And I'm not ashamed to admit it. There! I've said it! I'm free!!!!!!!!

Next, the GS Warriors, limping along, try to even the series against Toronto today. They're getting shooters open more and if this continues, I see a game 7. I like both teams, but I am leaning more to GS. 

US Open underway. I would really like to see Fowler win his first major. The dude is just due. 

NBA draft coming up. My Trailblazers should look for a swing forward. I highly doubt Bol Bol will drop to 25. I think Atlanta takes him with the second or third of their 1st round picks.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Was disappointed to see the Bruins fall, especially after they dominated game 6 so. But congrats to St. Louie on their first Cup!

This has been an intriguing NBA final. It should have been a runaway had the Warriors not had so many injuries. As it is, that has really evened things out. Not sure how long the walking wounded can hang on, but I really wouldn't mind seeing another chapter added to the legend and legacy of Steph! The man is fun to watch, and that's coming from a more defense oriented fan. 

After the NBA finals wrap up, I kinda' go into sports fan hibernation as I'm not much of a baseball fan and have zero interest in soccer. Besides, it's summer and that means it's time to ride! I will delve heavily into my participatory solo/family sports as opposed to spectator sports. Gonna' put lots of miles on the mountain bike, and do some serious wilderness backpacking.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> After the NBA finals wrap up, I kinda' go into sports fan hibernation as I'm not much of a baseball fan and have zero interest in soccer. Besides, it's summer and that means it's time to ride! I will delve heavily into my participatory solo/family sports as opposed to spectator sports. Gonna' put lots of miles on the mountain bike, and do some serious wilderness backpacking.


I remember those days. Back then I had a back and knees. But those days are lost now. How I miss them. Good times.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know if this counts but I have adopted kittens and that practice competitive figure skating. I think they are almost ready to go pro:


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

badsanta said:


> I don't know if this counts but I have adopted kittens and that practice competitive figure skating. I think they are almost ready to go pro:


I gave it a 8.9, but the Ukrainian judge screwed you over with a 6.5.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Perhaps we could request from the site owner a new forum under off topics section something like a sports forum. Probably no more bandwidth and maybe more potential for advertising for the owner. Just a thought.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This raptors team really reminds me of 2011 mavs. One player playing better than anyone on the planet drags a team to the finals. They win game 6 on the road, just like the Mavs 2011 and board man gets paid.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

blazer prophet said:


> What could be more manly? I want to start this all-encompassing thread about sports. Anything sports- NBA draft, cross country skiing, baseball, Oregon Duck football.....


If you like watching other people play sports, or even the business transactions surrounding them, go for it but I wouldn't really call it the pinnacle of manhood.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

SpinyNorman said:


> If you like watching other people play sports, or even the business transactions surrounding them, go for it but I wouldn't really call it the pinnacle of manhood.


Nothing tops a good ball scratch for the pinnacle of manliness.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Only kind of sports I can just about tolerate is water sports...But only if we play ourselves  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

InMyPrime said:


> Only kind of sports I can just about tolerate is water sports...But only if we play ourselves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes, water polo. A great Olympic sport. My virgin eyes can only assume that's what you're talking about. How about that Sandro Sukno? What a great player!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats to the North. Now we get to see how the NBA off-season shapes up for everyone. Klay, the Dallas Mavericks have the Casey Smith. The best athletic trainer in the sport. Come here, we'll get you healed up and banging 3s off of luka dimes in no time.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess we don’t have to worry about the Raptors being invited to the WH and some players turning it down... Maybe the PM will give them a celebration up North. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

I wonder if the Warriors had been as healthy as Toronto, who would have won the series. 

Nonetheless, congrats to Toronto.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

blazer prophet said:


> I wonder if the Warriors had been as healthy as Toronto, who would have won the series.
> 
> Nonetheless, congrats to Toronto.


Warriors easily in 5.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

blazer prophet said:


> I wonder if the Warriors had been as healthy as Toronto, who would have won the series.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, congrats to Toronto.




On that note, Warriors would have been better off not playing KD and losing in five games. Now, they are without KD (even if KD exercises his option) for most if not the whole season next year. And, without Klay (if they resign him) for most of next season. So, now without those two key players (and S. Livingston - retirement) they probably don’t make the West finals next season. With the all the huge free agents this year and next, another dynasty could be assembled to take them on in 2021. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

blazer prophet said:


> I wonder if the Warriors had been as healthy as Toronto, who would have won the series.
> 
> Nonetheless, congrats to Toronto.


Pretty safe bet GS would have won easily. You don't lose a MVP _and _another all star, both who regularly crank up 30+ppg in the playoffs _and _play great defense without that having a huge impact.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Ikaika said:


> On that note, Warriors would have been better off not playing KD and losing in five games. Now, they are without KD (even if KD exercises his option) for most if not the whole season next year. And, without Klay (if they resign him) for most of next season. So, now without those two key players (and S. Livingston - retirement) they probably don’t make the West finals next season. With the all the huge free agents this year and next, another dynasty could be assembled to take them on in 2021.


Here's another scenario.....

They resign both Thompson & KD. They get off to a slow start as both are rehabbing, but Thompson returns after 20 games and KD after 60 games. They work their way into shape and are back at full strength for the playoffs. As to replacing Livingston, I would suspect there would be several veteran players age 30-32 who would take the MLE to try and get a ring. So, let's not count them out just yet.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

blazer prophet said:


> Here's another scenario.....
> 
> 
> 
> They resign both Thompson & KD. They get off to a slow start as both are rehabbing, but Thompson returns after 20 games and KD after 60 games. They work their way into shape and are back at full strength for the playoffs. As to replacing Livingston, I would suspect there would be several veteran players age 30-32 who would take the MLE to try and get a ring. So, let's not count them out just yet.




Both KD and Klay’s injury take a lot more time than part way through next season and then getting back to championship level playing takes even longer. You are better off breaking a bone than tearing a tendon or key ligament. 

Don’t forget, D Green is also up on contract. Even if they seek to re-sign KD, that means KD exercises his contract option. Thus KD is not playing most if not all of next year and being paid $31M guaranteed. Klay who is up for contract will not being playing most of next year (with a torn ACL) and probably not back to near 100% for another 18 months. If they pay him (Klay) the max for not playing most of the year, they will not being paying D Green his max money for actually playing next year. If I am D Green’s agent I am telling Warriors, my guy deserves to be paid or we are taking our services elsewhere. So, we are talking about 2021 season before Warriors are back to where they were and that is the final year of Steph’s contract. All this while other teams are building their own mega-star teams:

The claw going to the Clippers
Possibly Kyrie Irving and AD joining LeBron in LA
The list could go on given who is available at the end of this month and next year.

I hear all the pundits, I think the GS dynasty is over. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

SongoftheSouth said:


> Perhaps we could request from the site owner a new forum under off topics section something like a sports forum. Probably no more bandwidth and maybe more potential for advertising for the owner. Just a thought.


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

SongoftheSouth said:


> Perhaps we could request from the site owner a new forum under off topics section something like a sports forum. Probably no more bandwidth and maybe more potential for advertising for the owner. Just a thought.




there is a forum already, The Social Spot, probably where this thread should have been started. I never assume sports and sports knowledge is gender specific. There are plenty of knowledgeable female reporters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Just what I thought would happened AD is being traded to the Lakers to play with LeBron... I think this changes the West next season. This trade along with key, long-term, injuries on the GSW. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

SpinyNorman said:


> If you like watching other people play sports, or even the business transactions surrounding them, go for it but I wouldn't really call it the pinnacle of manhood.


Sports is ersatz war. 

War is manly. 

Therefore sports is manly.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Was disappointed to see the Bruins fall, especially after they dominated game 6 so. But congrats to St. Louie on their first Cup!
> 
> This has been an intriguing NBA final. It should have been a runaway had the Warriors not had so many injuries. As it is, that has really evened things out. Not sure how long the walking wounded can hang on, but I really wouldn't mind seeing another chapter added to the legend and legacy of Steph! The man is fun to watch, and that's coming from a more defense oriented fan.
> 
> After the NBA finals wrap up, I kinda' go into sports fan hibernation as I'm not much of a baseball fan and have zero interest in soccer. Besides, it's summer and that means it's time to ride! I will delve heavily into my participatory solo/family sports as opposed to spectator sports. Gonna' put lots of miles on the mountain bike, and do some serious wilderness backpacking.


Rocky The line at the Tobin is getting long you better get here soon if you want to jump into the MR



55


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Just what I thought would happened AD is being traded to the Lakers to play with LeBron... I think this changes the West next season. This trade along with key, long-term, injuries on the GSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So what is Danny going to do now ? WTF!!! This will set the Celtics back

They better wait it out and develope what they have now

No Matter what most around Boston are glad Irving is gone

55


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> So what is Danny going to do now ? WTF!!! This will set the Celtics back
> 
> They better wait it out and develope what they have now
> 
> ...




Irving is likely to end up with the Nicks or Nets. If Kamba Walker is willing to take a bit off his contract demands he may end up with a one year deal (to possibly win a ring) with the Lakers. If this happens, it automatically puts GSW on the back burner next year. 

As for Boston, you can only develop the talent you have to a point. All players have their tendencies and strengths. It is a matter of not just developing but matching players to shore up weaknesses. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Ikaika said:


> Possibly Kyrie Irving and AD joining LeBron in LA
> The list could go on given who is available at the end of this month and next year.
> 
> I hear all the pundits, I think the GS dynasty is over.


The GS dynasty isn't over yet until we see how FA goes. 

As to Lebron... they have AD but had to gave away every NBA player they had + picks. Unless they can bring in a Kyrie or someone like that and add some good, aging vets, LA won't move the needle next season. And their window is probably only 1 season long.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

blazer prophet said:


> The GS dynasty isn't over yet until we see how FA goes.
> 
> 
> 
> As to Lebron... they have AD but had to gave away every NBA player they had + picks. Unless they can bring in a Kyrie or someone like that and add some good, aging vets, LA won't move the needle next season. And their window is probably only 1 season long.




LA would better off with Kemba Walker and not Kyrie. If they could get catch and shoot player, JJ Redick, that would automatically put them in the mix. LA still has Kuzma and could possibly resign Rondo. And, they will be just like a Toronto team, one season is all that is necessary. In the meantime time GSW is without two key players next season and the following season I think they find it difficult to resign Draymond (Curry’s current contract ends in 2021). That, given they sign Klay and KD to max contracts. At that point, GSW is paying a over $105 M in luxury tax because they would be over the contract limit. It would also be one whole season after that before both Klay and KD are back to full form. In the meantime, other teams are getting better. I see the GSW window closing faster than other teams. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Go Mississippi State! Win it all at the CWS this year!!


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

At the half, Spain 1 USA 1.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GSW dynasty is officially over. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> GSW dynasty is officially over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How do you figure? You think the Lakers in the west now?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> How do you figure? You think the Lakers in the west now?




Durant is gone, they are without Klay for most if not all of next season. And, most who suffer ACL tears, take at least a season of play to get back to their playing style, 2020/21. In the meantime, next year Draymond is up for free agency and he is likely to ask more than they are willing to pay. 

And, yes the Lakers get stronger for at least a year. The Nets in the east gain ground. But, it is more about the pieces falling for GSW than it is about gains around the league. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> Durant is gone, they are without Klay for most if not all of next season. And, most who suffer ACL tears, take at least a season of play to get back to their playing style, 2020/21. In the meantime, next year Draymond is up for free agency and he is likely to ask more than they are willing to pay.
> 
> And, yes the Lakers get stronger for at least a year. The Nets in the east gain ground. But, it is more about the pieces falling for GSW than it is about gains around the league.
> 
> ...


Draymond will stay. Splash brothers will keep them in the hunt after next season. Might be the bucks year next season.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Draymond will stay. Splash brothers will keep them in the hunt after next season. Might be the bucks year next season.




Klay is out next season, so there is only one half of that splash brother crew. And, Draymond is not exactly the Draymond of 2015. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> Durant is gone, they are without Klay for most if not all of next season. And, most who suffer ACL tears, take at least a season of play to get back to their playing style, 2020/21. In the meantime, next year Draymond is up for free agency and he is likely to ask more than they are willing to pay.
> 
> And, yes the Lakers get stronger for at least a year. The Nets in the east gain ground. But, it is more about the pieces falling for GSW than it is about gains around the league.
> 
> ...


Check the results. Since Durant joined the GSW, they have a higher win percentage in games hi _didn't_ play, both in the regular and post season. He may have MVP level skills, but in that particular team setting, he was not a net gain.

Losing Klay, however, is huge.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Let's see who they pick up. They have a habit of stocking the bench with good veterans who know the game. They have a darn good GM and coach. Aside from a poor ref decision and injuries, they win 5 in a row. They will win 50+ next season barring any more injuries.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

blazer prophet said:


> Let's see who they pick up. They have a habit of stocking the bench with good veterans who know the game. They have a darn good GM and coach. Aside from a poor ref decision and injuries, they win 5 in a row. They will win 50+ next season barring any more injuries.



Maybe. I would put them right around 50 wins. In fact, I'm calling 47 wins and fighting for 7th seed. Without the spacing, Curry isn't the same player.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Check the results. Since Durant joined the GSW, they have a higher win percentage in games hi _didn't_ play, both in the regular and post season. He may have MVP level skills, but in that particular team setting, he was not a net gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Losing Klay, however, is huge.




You forgot, GSW has to play for west champion against LeBron, AD and whoever else they add. And, possibly a Clippers team with the Claw. 

They are done. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> You forgot, GSW has to play for west champion against LeBron, AD and whoever else they add. And, possibly a Clippers team with the Claw.
> 
> They are done.
> 
> ...


I didn't forget any of that. Recall that I didn't say they were still the team to beat, and I did say that losing Klay for the year is huge. 

So why do you post this?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I didn't forget any of that. Recall that I didn't say they were still the team to beat, and I did say that losing Klay for the year is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you post this?




My original post, the dynasty is over, that is why I posted it. They are done as a dynasty. Do I think they will make the playoffs next year? Sure. Do I think they are the overwhelming favorite to win it all as they have been for the last four or five years? No, and I think that shipped sailed. That was my original post, you can scroll up a few post to see my original posting if you like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

My beloved Trailblazers have traded for Hassan Whiteside of Miami. A definite improvement for center.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

There are no West dynasties or NBA dynasties as of the next four years. . I am waiting to see the odds makers on favorites for next season. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Ikaika said:


> There are no West dynasties or NBA dynasties as of the next four years. . I am waiting to see the odds makers on favorites for next season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


A good point. Maybe Houston's time has finally arrive.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> My original post, the dynasty is over, that is why I posted it. They are done as a dynasty. Do I think they will make the playoffs next year? Sure. Do I think they are the overwhelming favorite to win it all as they have been for the last four or five years? No, and I think that shipped sailed. That was my original post, you can scroll up a few post to see my original posting if you like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I saw your original post. What I was responding to was your "You forgot..."
I hadn't forgotten anything, nor did anything I said give you any reason to believe I had forgotten anything. I agree that GSW is no longer the favorite going in.... which is proof I hadn't forgot anything.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yeah I saw your original post. What I was responding to was your "You forgot..."
> 
> I hadn't forgotten anything, nor did anything I said give you any reason to believe I had forgotten anything. I agree that GSW is no longer the favorite going in.... which is proof I hadn't forgot anything.




They traded away Iguodala, that devastates their already thin bench. I would be willing to go out on a limb and say they, GSW, exit in the first round of the playoffs next season. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

blazer prophet said:


> A good point. Maybe Houston's time has finally arrive.


And let's not forget about the Nuggets. They made a helluva' run last year and only fell to Houston in 7, despite having the youngest roster in the history of the playoffs. If they can keep their composure, an additional year of seasoning may make the difference. That and maybe one new puzzle piece and they could be right there with the best of 'em.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> And let's not forget about the Nuggets. They made a helluva' run last year and only fell to Houston in 7, despite having the youngest roster in the history of the playoffs. If they can keep their composure, an additional year of seasoning may make the difference. That and maybe one new puzzle piece and they could be right there with the best of 'em.




If Kawhi Leonard signs with the Lakers, barring any injuries, they are the overwhelming favorites. I am sure he, the Claw, was waiting to see KDs contract. He obviously thinks he is worth more money. Lakers cleared out money space on their deal with the Wizards and can pay him but so can the Clippers. 

Next year in the east, 76ers are the favorite. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

On another note, my son will be playing his last year of HS varsity sports: football, basketball and golf. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> If Kawhi Leonard signs with the Lakers, barring any injuries, they are the overwhelming favorites. I am sure he, the Claw, was waiting to see KDs contract. He obviously thinks he is worth more money. Lakers cleared out money space on their deal with the Wizards and can pay him but so can the Clippers.
> 
> Next year in the east, 76ers are the favorite.
> 
> ...


I don't think the 76ers are there. For them to get there, Embid has to be a lot more consistent and Ben Simmons needs to learn to shoot. They could get there, but I'm not holding by breath based on their demonstrated ability to collapse. I think they have some work to do before they can leapfrog Milwaukee and Toronto and be able to claim to be favorites. Contenders, yes, but favorites, no. 

Current odds have them third in the East and sixth overall which seems about right.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I don't think the 76ers are there. For them to get there, Embid has to be a lot more consistent and Ben Simmons needs to learn to shoot. They could get there, but I'm not holding by breath based on their demonstrated ability to collapse. I think they have some work to do before they can leapfrog Milwaukee and Toronto and be able to claim to be favorites. Contenders, yes, but favorites, no.
> 
> 
> 
> Current odds have them third in the East and sixth overall which seems about right.




The 76ers will be the best defensive team in the NBA and defense still gets you deep into the playoffs. I agree that Simmons is a bit overrated when it comes to his offense. Embid’s biggest issue, his health. They were one lucky shot away from moving on against a championship team. I think they got better with Horford (even thought they lost Butler). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Ikaika said:


> If Kawhi Leonard signs with the Lakers, barring any injuries, they are the overwhelming favorites. I am sure he, the Claw, was waiting to see KDs contract. He obviously thinks he is worth more money. Lakers cleared out money space on their deal with the Wizards and can pay him but so can the Clippers.
> 
> Next year in the east, 76ers are the favorite.


If the Lakers sign Kawhi, they become a playoff team and nothing more. They have serious roster issues. No depth at all. Labron & Kawhi will not take them to the WCF. They need more help.

As to the east, the 76ers do have the best lineup.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

blazer prophet said:


> If the Lakers sign Kawhi, they become a playoff team and nothing more. They have serious roster issues. No depth at all. Labron & Kawhi will not take them to the WCF. They need more help.
> 
> As to the east, the 76ers do have the best lineup.


Until Ben Simmons develops the ability to shoot a shot outside of 10ft, they have no shot. There's a reason he's riding pine in crunch time. 

Bucks still in the east. 


Also, RIP Tyler Skaggs. Tragic loss. Just married too. So sad. I was listening to some of the press conference, just heartbreaking. Then listened to the rangers vs Angels game on the radio. I can't imagine how all those players got through that game. Then again today. Angel's are on the road until the allstar break too, so they can't go be with family at home. Very tough. Wishing them and all the Skaggs family strength in this very difficult time.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

The finer details of the chess match we call American Football







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes there is science to blocking schemes. The most unnatural position in all of sports to play, push forward while you are back pedaling. The reason why these guys have the strongest bench press on the team.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

This is why I used to throw that ball to my son while his back was to me, and then I would call ball when it was half way to him. On the call of ball he would snap around to catch it, high, low or on target. Timing is one thing but hand/eye coordination is something you have to practice. Game time QBs don’t always get it there like they do in practice. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Red Zone offense to most uniformed looks easy. It’s like “come on you are so close and you can’t score?” The field shortens for both the offense and defense and the defense does not have to cover as much real estate. Your coverage is tighter and you have better opportunities for double coverages. Not as easy as it looks. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Schemes, it is a chess match. In high school, the schemes are twiddly winks, in college they are checkers and at this level it is chess. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Smartest WR in the NFL... He knows how to play off coverages and understands how to get away with subtle push offs. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone watching the Tour? Phil’s tribute to Paul today was touching.

Well, that and the World Cup final will make for an interesting day tomorrow (ok the TTT is kinda boring as it happens).


----------

